

Samsung files case against Whirlpool for washing machine, AC design infringement - denzil_correa
http://delhihighcourt.nic.in/dhc_case_status_oj_list.asp?pno=626999

======
denzil_correa
_"Yes, we have initiated legal proceedings against Whirlpool on the basis of
design infringement of our select models of home appliances," a Samsung
spokesperson said._

[http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/news-by-
industry/co...](http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/news-by-
industry/cons-products/durables/samsung-accuses-whirlpool-of-copying-product-
design/articleshow/16935292.cms)

